# flowerhorn seems dying,i need your help



## flowerry (Sep 26, 2007)

I just noticed that my flowerhorn about 5 inches big is already turning black and seems lifeless. I poured 2 teaspoons of rock salt last night and just rushed to a nearby petshop and he mentioned about "swimming ladder". He gave ocean free medicine and advise me to pour it into the tank.What is this swimming ladder, i did not bother to ask because im in a rush.Do you thing my 13 months old flowerhorn will still survive?any remedy?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to Fishforum.com, my fellow countryman!:mrgreen:

Are there pictures of your flowerhorn? He is talking about swim bladder disorders where a fish cannot swim properly due to damage in swim bladder thereby affecting its ability to swim. I had compiled plenty of information in one of my sticky threads titled Freshwater and Saltwater Diseases. Have a read over there about Swim Bladder Disorder and Damaged/Pinched Nerves if that may be the case though being almost lifeless may have something to do with the water quality, etc. 
http://fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=9654

Please provide more details about that medicine suggested to you. What does it treat? There is no known treatment for swim bladder disorder if you think that will help. 

What food have you been using? What are your water parameters? How often do you maintain your tank? How much water do you replace and how often? Please provide more details so it'll be easy to determine the cause of the flowerhorn's problem.

_This thread has been moved here as it was posted in Saltwater Freshwater and Diseases._


----------

